# New 2007 De Rosa's



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

De Ros-ohs!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2006/features/antipasto


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

*Green King?*

:ciappa: 

What do you De Rosa fans think of the new King colors? I hope they're still planning to sell the black, red, and blue. 

What about the new Surplas, Diva, Down Town, and Idol models? The Idol might be a hot seller. Personally, I think De Rosa is being too conservative with its product development; especially after seeing some of the '07 bling coming from Orbea and Colnago. Also, IMHO, De Rosa producing a townie bike is comparable to Ferarri making a truck -- it just ain't right.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope there will be a black king when (if) I decide to buy one.


----------

